# Вертеброгенная цервикомомбалгия



## Гадельшина Юлия (15 Фев 2008)

Вертеброгенная цервикомомбалгия. Прошу дать любую информацию по данному диагнозу: какие жизненные ограничения у людей с таким диагнозом; чем опасно данное заболевание и т.д. Пожалуйста, срочно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2008)

Простите, такого диагноза нет. Либо описалиь, либо не разобрались. Если не разобрались, то не беспокоит, а если беспокоит-то несильно.


----------

